# Can I Overlay Ceiling?



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Doing complete remodel of 1959 house which ceilings are all on 24" 2X4 centers with current 1/2" sheetrock on ceiling and walls.

Removed all walls and will go fresh as they were in horrible condition.

The ceiling either needs to come down (ouch) or can I "overlay" with 3/8 " on the current 2X4 24" centers??

Any is much apprecited!

John


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

3/8" on 24's may sag before you are off of the job.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

If you glued and screwed it I think 1/4" would even be fine, but I am not a wall guy.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

you have the right idea, but overlay with 1/2"....3/8 where i live is more expensive, and it only comes in 8' sheets. Which leads to more joints, and more taping costs...go with 1/2" and longer sheets like 12'

J


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

John1 said:


> Doing complete remodel of 1959 house which ceilings are all on 24" 2X4 centers with current 1/2" sheetrock on ceiling and walls.
> 
> Removed all walls and will go fresh as they were in horrible condition.
> 
> ...


im guessing the original ceiling was nailed so id screw it off first this will pull the ceiling tight and then you can see if any nails need to be coutersunk first or they might cause problems with the new layer.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I would tear the old ceiling out and install 5/8" or 1/2" ceiling board since it is 24" oc. But, if you do an overlay. Install the drywall perpendicular to the exisiting ceiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> I would tear the old ceiling out and install 5/8"


:thumbsup: 5/8 will never sag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Hat or J Channel and 5/8" the other way.


----------



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all replies!
John


----------

